# chinese water dragon moods



## clewesy09

hi does anyone know what it means when a chinese water dragon opens its mouth at you as if its yawning ?

also anyone with thermostats for sale or anything like that please PM me 
cheers


----------



## JaneySparkles

im not an expert on CWD.. but when my beardie opens his mouth he is either yawning or regulating his temperature..


----------



## Jim2109

i dont think they yawn. when their mouth is open its generally one of 2 things - either they are hot and trying to cool down (regardless of what your overall viv temperature is, if they do if in the same place often then stick a thermometer there. youll be surprised how hot some areas can get!!

the other reason is a sign of aggression. if youve only got 1 then it will be aggression towards you. if youve got several then they will try to establish a position as the alpha member of the group, they may also head bob, arm wave, headbutt, sit on top of the others, etc. if its just doing it at you then try bobbing your head back at it with your mouth open. il bet it closes its mouth straight away lol.

check temperatures first though, this is a more likely reason. theres one spot in my viv where the air temperature reaches 44°C (107°F) even though the overall background temp at the hot end is 30°C and statted. its just a hot spot high up between 2 basking lamps. however the water dragons love to sit there for 20-30 mins at a time throughout the day, and theyd move if it was too hot, so ive left the area as it is. theyve got plenty of cool areas to go if they wish.


----------



## clewesy09

she tends to do it up in the high areas near the hot spot so im guessing shes trying to regulate ur tempreture.
any one got any ideas on how to keep a stable humidity as well ?


----------



## shonny

spray the dragons and the viv with water daily mate! x


----------



## clewesy09

shonny said:


> spray the dragons and the viv with water daily mate! x


i spray her and the viv at least twice a day m8


----------



## Jim2109

clewesy09 said:


> she tends to do it up in the high areas near the hot spot so im guessing shes trying to regulate ur tempreture.
> any one got any ideas on how to keep a stable humidity as well ?


get a Pollywog misting system. i tried spraying myself and unless youre home all day and can spray every 2 hours or so youll never maintain it. a misting system on a timer does the job for you, and far more efficiently.


----------

